# Getting there!!



## WannaBump (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi everyone, so this wednesday it'll be 2 weeks since the ERPC. Im feeling ok, my family have been so amazing. It was my 25th birthday last wednesday and they booked a weekend away for me and my partner near Leeds Castle. Not til September, but it was a lovely surprise as I didnt really want to have a birthday this year. The bleeding has stopped now and Im starting to feel a bit more like me. At the hospital a nurse had to ask me some general normal questions before the op, but out of the blue she asked me 2 questions that I really wasn't ready for and it really knocked me back. I couldn't stop thinking about the questions and what I should of said, felt an enormous amount of guilt and a feeling that I had failed. 
                  Im getting better now, I can't rush straight into trying again. I need to sort myself out first and I want to be completely ready for it. Im hoping september/october time me and my partner will b ready again. 
Just wanted to say a massive thank you to everyone that left a message for me, you all really helped me get through whats been the toughest few weeks of my life. xxx


----------



## allisonb (Jul 19, 2011)

Really nice to hear from you and am very pleased that you're feeling more human again.  The journey is a long one though so don't run before you can walk, take your time, you'll get there x


----------



## rachelha (Jul 19, 2011)

So glad you have got such a supportive family, that is a great present, something to look forward to.  Look after yourself, and dont feel guilty


----------



## hyper-Suze (Jul 19, 2011)

Welcome back, 
I can't offer any advice about this as I've not had a baby and I am trying for my first but when I think and read of someone wants something the same as me, I try really hard to reflect and feel your hurt and loss. 

I hope that all your family and o/h continue to support you through this long road. 

Good luck, take care of yourself, enjoy trying (when your ready of course) and fingers, toes and eyes crossed sweetie...

xxx


----------



## Steff (Jul 19, 2011)

Lovely to hear from you wanna, and what a great family you have there hun, hope you have a lovely time hun and stay strong  xx


----------



## MrsCLH (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi Wannabump

Been thinking about you, glad you've posted. Sounds like you have lots of support, look after yourself and take it slowly.

Mrs H xx


----------

